# DIY spray bar for powerhead?



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone tried something like this? I need to increase water movement in my 20L and the smallest Marineland powerhead, the 400, turns the aquarium into a hurricane that I am sure will not be appreciated by the inhabitants once they arrive. Even with the flow down I still think it is too much as evidenced in the far side corner where the vortex has kicked up the cap layer enough that I am going to have problems with it stripping it down to the dirt layer. I had to shut it off till I figure something out and was wondering if anyone has tried a spray bar?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Should work fine. Don't see why not.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

There are a few threads on spray bars but all too confusing for my blood at this time. Off to Lowe's on Monday I guess.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Let me know if you make one and it works. I would actually like to attempt that


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it is a good idea. Start with smaller holes first to see how u like the flow. Then go bigger if you rather would have the flow but not the current


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If you Google 
internal filter spray bar
You'll turn up quite a number of commercial units that are set up this way. 
Eheim spray bars fit relatively well in a number of power head models. Oh, by the way. ;-)


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Pvc and a DIY attitude will get you where you need to be


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I just built a spray bar last night coming from my pump in my sump of my DIY wet dry filter! Real easy to put together and works great!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Pvc and a DIY attitude will get you where you need to be


Yeah, I saw a bunch on Google for sale but I like to DIY some things from time to time. 

I'll post up once I figure something out. Hopefully I won't burn down the house in the process. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Yeah, I saw a bunch on Google for sale but I like to DIY some things from time to time.
> 
> I'll post up once I figure something out. Hopefully I won't burn down the house in the process.
> 
> Wish me luck!


 good luck!


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's a picture of the fountain pump in my 20 gallon aquarium. I use it to both improve current and diffuse CO2. I made it with some cpvc I had left over from another DIY. I drilled a line of small holes in the pipe. Then I took a hose from my gravel syphon and cut an inch off that. I then jammed about 3/4 of the cut inch syphon in the pipe. I cut the tip off a dosing syringe to and super glued it to the open end of the pipe. I connected the DIY spray-bar to the pump and bomb goes the dynamite.
I'm not sure if this is help hope it is to some degree. 










Sorry for the crappy picture I uploaded it from my phone if you'd like betters let me know I can pull it out the tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Super glue is aquatic safe???


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

h4n said:


> Super glue is aquatic safe???


 yep, guy here locally uses it to attach mosses etc in his shrimp tank. heck they use it in hospitals to seal small cuts and gashes.


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

h4n said:


> Super glue is aquatic safe???


I should probably add that I let the glue cure for 24 hours but yeah I remember reading about people securing java fern to driftwoods with super glue.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

h4n said:


> Super glue is aquatic safe???


yeah i can vouch for this...

the cynoacrylic wont hurt anything. 

I used to superglue SPS corals frags to rocks and havent had one die from the cyanide.
And SPS are pretty delicate if you ask me. 

Superglue was the poor man's holdfast...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Done.. went to Lowe's and bought four feet of 1/2 ID CPVC. Still needs tweaking but the flow is really good now and not making a mess of my substrate. Before without the spray bar it was hitting the opposite side wall, flowing down and within an hour it had dug a hole to the gravel cap and almost to the dirt. I have Eco gravel lining the sides so it was to the top of that. I am going to make an elbow to raise the level and paint it to finish it off. I could just lift the powerhead up a few inches too I guess and save the extra work.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Done. Much less painful than I thought. I used the calculator and came up with x16 holes at 1/8" diameter bit spaced out along the length of the bar. I alternated one hole at an angle so I have essentially one straight shot then the next down 15 deg to help with eliminating dead spots. Works really well as I have good flow across the entire bar and while in operation I can see it is moving water well throughout the tank. I bought the filter for one of the small Fluval units and it fits like a glove, now the shrimp will have another place to hang out and nosh. 




I tore down the tank due to another unrelated issue and decided to reposition some plants making it easier to move the powerhead into place as well and ample room for the sponge filter. I used Krylon Fusion satin green spray paint on the bar itself and the cap.


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

Really nice job it looks great.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I need to figure out how to decrease the flow though.. after 24 hours of running I can see where it is moving the sand cap and bunching it up along certain areas of the tank. Too long and it will expose the dirt layer and that is not good. I think maybe drilling out the holes to a larger diameter may help?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> I need to figure out how to decrease the flow though.. after 24 hours of running I can see where it is moving the sand cap and bunching it up along certain areas of the tank. Too long and it will expose the dirt layer and that is not good. I think maybe drilling out the holes to a larger diameter may help?


Yup, drill bigger holes. Start at the front and drill every other one a bit bigger. You can always go bigger and more holes but its hard to back. lol.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Im planning on doing the same thing for a 10g. Is that maxi-jet a Pro or a regular?:O


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Regular. The cheap one.


----------

